# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Chad Savage



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 61 has all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Chad Savage! It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry; don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

I want to touch chad's beard


----------

